# Présentation , Qui Somme nous !



## Arts (7 Apr 2005)

Salut a tous , j'suis nouveau sur le forum , j'vous trouve pas mal sympa    j'aimerais savoir qui vous etes , pour qu'elle metier vous avez fait votre demande , ou bien dans qu'elle metiez vous etes et ou vous en ete rendu dans vos démarche   ... pour un peu plus vous connaitre quoi ?!?   
Bon Si il y en a qui veule suivre  ( probable que le post a deja été fait ) si oui j'en suis dsl et si possible me donner l'url du post     >
je commence

JeanMik j'ai 18 ans Je vien de Victoriaville , j'ai fait ma demande pour l'armé il y a environ de cela 5 mois , et je vien d'etre accepté comme technicien d'armements , mon assermentation est le 27 avril  
petit truc cocasse : j'ai échoué mon premier test médical , ma pression était trop élevé haha , Je comprend !! j'était tellement stressé , je fesait du 180/120 environ   les filles du test médical me regardais drolement , moi je savais pas que s'était elevé 180/120 , je leur est demandé si ma pression était bonne loll !    et je venais de mangé du McDonald juste avant , sa doit etre pour sa !!    
  

Si possible , laissé vos nom  comme sa on va probablement pouvoir se reconnaitre sur la base  hehe 

[Message modifié] Information trop personnelle effacé par moi meme  cpl frenchies , ta surment raison


----------



## caine737 (7 Apr 2005)

premierement salut, bien herueux que tu te joigne a la communauté de army.ca/francais
Deuxiement tu est willing en titi pour te nommer au grand complet sur internet mais c ton choix moi pas sur que je frais ça... :-\
troisiemement je suis techinicien de mouvement 933 et ma te voir te promener a st-jean durant tes recrues.. gauche,gauche,gauche,droite,gauche....

et weapon tech c'est un bon métier, j'ai des amis dans se métier et ils adorent cela.


----------



## Arts (7 Apr 2005)

Haha  Cool , j'y est penssé que certaine personne trouverais sa willing de me nommer comme sa sur internet    :dontpanic:
j'suis completement sans scrupule  haha au moin tu va peut-etre pouvoir me reconnaitre sur la base probable pendant que je vais faire mon gauche droite gauche   ;D j'ai trop hate !! Haha 
je sais que la majorité des gens ne laisse pas leur nom  comme tu dit c'est un choix c'est pour sa que j'ai écris , si possible 
Je crois que je fais trop confiance a la population !


----------



## 1R22eR (7 Apr 2005)

salut! moi je suis infanterie 031 je suis basé a valcartier et je suis au R22eR


----------



## NiTz (8 Apr 2005)

Salut! 

J'ai 21 ans, je suis de Chicoutimi au Saguenay, j'ai appliqué il y a de ca ÃƒÂ  peu près 2 mois pour FCS tech (434) et je suis sur la liste de mérite depuis le 10 mars. Je suis technicien chez Honda depuis 2 ans maintenant, j'ai vraiment hate de me joindre aux Forces Canadiennes.. 


Bonne chance!


----------



## quebecrunner (8 Apr 2005)

ok,  je vais me prêter ÃƒÂ  ce jeu, mais sans le nom...

J'ai 30 ans et je vis ÃƒÂ  Montréal. 

Je possède un Bac en biochimie et après avoir travaillé dans les compagnies pharmaceutiques, je me suis tanné et présentement, je suis conseiller aux ventes dans un concessionnaire Subaru.

De 93 ÃƒÂ  98, j'ai été dans la réserve au 4r22r. J'ai terminé Cpl. 

Mardi qui s'en viens, je serai de nouveau assermenté comme officier des forces canadiennes en tant que Slt au sein de la 51ième ambulance de campagne. Je ne sais pas du tout ce que me réserve l'avenir, mais j'avoue avoir un énorme penchant pour le Lasik en septembre et 6 mois après, faire ma demande de transfert comme officier d'infanterie. En fait, je crois que la seule façon pour moi d'être heureux, c'est d'être militaire ÃƒÂ  temps plein. Mon amour pour l'armée, la vie militaire et ma patrie est ÃƒÂ  ce point fort. 



En fait, mon profile va être updater seulement mardi prochain, par souçie de respect envers ceux qui sont déjÃƒÂ  dans les forces. En attendant, je ne suis qu'un civil.


----------



## Jose911 (13 Apr 2005)

Salut moi c'est José, 30 ans, dans les Laurentides. J'ai appliqué pour MP811 le 5 janvier 2004. Après plusieurs processus de sélection, j'ai eu mon offre d'emploi aujourdhui wow... je pensait qu'ils m'avaient oublié ! Je ne sais pas encore quel sera ma date de depart pour St-Jean mais j'imagine que ca va être bientot... Peut-être qu'on va se voir labas... tk au plaisir de te rencontrer

Chow bye !


----------



## quebecrunner (13 Apr 2005)

Félicitations!!!

Dit toi bien  que ce n'est pas parce que l'on a 30 ans qu'on est des vieux finis ;D ;D ;D

Join the club and enjoy!


----------



## lagacer (13 Apr 2005)

Bonjour j'ais 20 ans je vien de Bathurst au Nouveau-brunswick et oui il nah pas seulement qu'au quebec qu'il y a des francais   je suis encor dans le procecus dattante pour la reserve j'ais bien hate je suis etudiant en informatique et non je suis pas un nerd a lunette  jais des lunette mais je suis asser sportif  ... j'aurai aimé partir cette ete pour gagetown mais je croit que ces peut probable et bien sa sera pour septembre prochain

salutos


----------



## NiTz (13 Apr 2005)

Bravo Jose!

C'est sur qu'ÃƒÂ  30 ans c'est encore jeune. Dans mon livre ÃƒÂ  moi, on commence ÃƒÂ  etre vieux ÃƒÂ  50.. et j'ai bien dit qu'on COMMENCAIT ÃƒÂ  être vieux.. Si on calcul que la durée de vie d'un homme est d'environ 76 ans, tu as meme pas encore 40 % de ta vie de fait. C'est loin d'etre vieux, ca! héhé  

Cheers!


----------



## Greywolf (13 Apr 2005)

J'ai 29 ans et je suis technicien d'aprovisionnement ÃƒÂ  Petawawa.  J'étais ici ÃƒÂ  la base depuis octobre de l'année passé.  Il y a beaucoup de francophones ici.  (Je suis pas francophone et maintenant j'essaye de practiquer la langue avec mes amis français.)   

Je voudrais prendre un cours de français mais il n'y a pas assez de gens qui l'ont demandé, alors il ne marche pas.   :-\


----------



## NiTz (13 Apr 2005)

Ton francais est excellent! Eh bien, sens-toi ÃƒÂ  l'aise de le pratiquer ici  Ca fait toujours plaisir d'avoir quelqu'un de plus pour entretenir nos conversations!

C'est dommage que ton cours ne marche pas  Peut-être vont-ils en faire un autre prochainement ?


----------



## Greywolf (13 Apr 2005)

Oui, peut-être on va offrir le cours l'année prochaine, mais j'en suis pas sûr.   En tout cas, je n'ai pas obtenu permission du caporal chef pour prendre le cours car il ne veut pas que je pars du travail tout le mois (le cours dure 22 jours, 8 heures par jour).   La conversation en français est le plus dificile pour moi parce qu'on parle trop vite.   

J'aime bien apprendre les langues differentes.   Je considere le français ma quatrième langue.


----------



## quebecrunner (14 Apr 2005)

Quatre langue????

As-tu pensé te présenté comme Pape?  ;D 

Sincèrement, je te trouve très chanceux de pouvoir t'exprimer dans plusieurs langues. Pour ma part, mon anglais est bon, mais j'aimerais être totalment bilingue.

As-tu pensé aller dans la branche du renseignement? Je crois qu,avec 4 langue, ça serait intéressant...


----------



## caine737 (14 Apr 2005)

4 langues...je connait bcp de filles qui venddrait leur ames au diable pour avoir un ami comme toi...lol


----------



## NiTz (14 Apr 2005)

LOL!!!

C'est vrai que c'est exceptionnel de parler 4 langues.. wow!
J'en parle deux et j'me trouve bon ... ca donne de quoi réfléchir ca!

C'est plate ils devraient te laisser partir tout le mois, ca vaut tellement la peine!


----------



## Greywolf (14 Apr 2005)

J'ai soumis une application pour être officier, mais je ne l'ai pas réussi.  On m'a dit que je n'ai pas assez d'expérience au militaire.  (Je n'ai qu'un an d'expéience).  J'ai 2 bacs aussi...en psychologie et education.  

Et Frenchie...je suis une fille.   ;D   Y-a-t-il des gars qui voudraient avoir une amie comme moi?  

Sérieusement, j'ai besoin d'améliorer mon français...surtout l'intéraction orale.


----------



## caine737 (14 Apr 2005)

i'm sorry. 

excuse moi, j'ai parler sans penser mais une chose est certaine c'étais sans méchanceté


----------



## Greywolf (14 Apr 2005)

ça ne fait rien.     Ne vous en faites pas.


----------



## quebecrunner (15 Apr 2005)

Désolé, va falloir que t'oublie ça la papauté  ;D

Pourquoi n'est-tu pas directement entré comme officier avec 2 Bac?


----------



## Greywolf (15 Apr 2005)

Je suis pas selectionné.     Pouquoi?  J'ai aucune idée.


----------



## quebecrunner (15 Apr 2005)

Donc, tu est entré dans les forces comme membre du rang si je comprend bien, puisque tu a été refusé comme officier...


----------



## NiTz (15 Apr 2005)

Ben.. moi j'prendrais ben une fille qui parle 4 langues et qui a 2 BAC... ca prouve qu'elle a une tête sur les épaules.. 

C'est bizarre qu'ils t'aient pas enrolée comme officier.. j'dirais même qu'avec 2 BACS c'est plutot chiant mais bon.. c'est pas moi qui décide !


Cheers!


----------



## submachinegunner (18 Apr 2005)

bon bin moi jva continuer le veritable sujet du topic...jai 16 ans je suis encore au secondaire jai fait 4 ans dans les cadets pis la je vient detre accepté dans la réserve au Régiment du Saguenay comme soldat d'infanterie je part le 24 juin : a valcartier pour mon cours de recrue de la réserve


----------



## NiTz (18 Apr 2005)

Héhé.. wow un gars de mon boutte.. c'est assez rare on est 3 jpense.. félicitations pour ton enrollement!


CHeers!


----------



## RequiemVK (19 Apr 2005)

Cpl ***  25 ans. Je suis au 12e RBC sa fait 8 ans que je suis blindé et présentement en processus der changement de métier pour 291.


----------



## jyn (24 Apr 2005)

Bonjour,
Ça fait quelques fois que je viens lire sur le forum et je trouve le fun l'idée de se présenter.
Je suis Lt au  AJAG (adjoint juge-avocat general) dans l'est de MTL . Ça fait presque 2 ans j'y suis en tant que clerc officer.


----------



## phil (8 May 2005)

salut j ai 27 ans et je suis ingenieur de combat au 5 rgc a valcartier


----------



## Arts (9 May 2005)

Salut Les boys !  
Merci d'avoir répondu en grand nombre et de continuer a répondre  
Moi je vous laisse pour quelque temps Et Oui , le grand départ dans a peine quelque heure , mes bagages sont faits ! 
je part pour st-jean demain a 8 heure du matin , Bye tout le monde et prennez soin de vous , et tout ceux qui sont dans le processus d'enrollement , Lachez Pas je veux tous vous voir faire votre gauche droite gauche a st-jean bientot  !!!


----------



## FredDaHead (10 May 2005)

Greywolf said:
			
		

> J'ai soumis une application pour être officier, mais je ne l'ai pas réussi.   On m'a dit que je n'ai pas assez d'expérience au militaire.   (Je n'ai qu'un an d'expéience).   J'ai 2 bacs aussi...en psychologie et education.
> 
> Et Frenchie...je suis une fille.     ;D     Y-a-t-il des gars qui voudraient avoir une amie comme moi?



BAC en Psycho et BAC en Éducation.. tu dois pas être de tout repos!  (je blague)

En tout cas, ÃƒÂ  propos de moi, pour rester dans le topic... Je suis un homme (gars?) de 19 ans et je demeure ÃƒÂ  Montréal, mais je "viens" de Tremblant. Je viens d'être accepté comme MARS et je vais étudier au CMR en Études Militaires et Stratégiques, si je finis par me décider (il me reste... 17h?)... Si j'accepte (et je vais accepter, je suis juste en train de "choker") je vais faire mon cours élémentaire d'officer ÃƒÂ  partir du 4 juillet... C'est pas mal ça.


----------



## NiTz (10 May 2005)

Félicitations Frederick! C'est cool pour toi que tout marche comme tu veux.. j'ai hâte.. tellement hâte.. lol


Bonne chance!


----------



## Fourne (10 May 2005)

Bravo je suis content pour toi, j'avais penser aussi essater le cmr, mais il parait qu'il faut avoir une bonne moyenne, si c'est pas trop personnelle peux-tu me dire la tienne pour voir ou je me situe svp.  :-\


----------



## FredDaHead (11 May 2005)

Fourne said:
			
		

> Bravo je suis content pour toi, j'avais penser aussi essater le cmr, mais il parait qu'il faut avoir une bonne moyenne, si c'est pas trop personnelle peux-tu me dire la tienne pour voir ou je me situe svp.   :-\



Honnêtement je pense pas que les notes sont aussi importantes qu'on le dit. Ma moyenne du secondaire était autour de 85%, et au cégep plus vers 80% (elle tirerait même vers les 75%, mais je ne l'ai pas calculée depuis un bout). Ma cote R au cégep (je me rapelle plus ÃƒÂ  quel niveau tu es) est d'environ 25.

Si tu as des bonnes références, des notes potables, et que tu montre en entrevue que tu es motivé (les notes du CFAT sont sûrement importantes aussi) tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème.

Si tu es encore au secondaire, étudie fort et si jamais tu applique comme junior (pour faire une année préparatoire ÃƒÂ  St-Jean) force toi au cégep et ca devrait pas être trop pire.

Je pense que le plus important, c'est d'être impliqué et d'être une personne qui fait un peu de tout. Si tu as 100% de moyenne mais que tu n'as pas de vie en dehors de l'école, je suis pas sûr qu'ils vont te prendre, comparé ÃƒÂ  une personne qui a 80% mais qui fait du sport, qui est impliquée dans des activités communautaires, qui est dans l'administration étudiante de son école, etc. Ce qui me fait penser.. si il y a une cause qui te tient ÃƒÂ  coeur, ou que tu peux être dans l'association étudiante, c'est une bonne idée de t'impliquer.

En gros, les notes sont importantes, mais ce n'est pas la seule chose importante dans ton application, alors ne t'en fais pas trop.

--Fred


----------



## danielbouchard (11 May 2005)

Ha ha desolé mes la je lisais et j'a vu ton message frederik, Yvan Eht Nioj . Si je ne me trompe tu a pris ca dans les simpsons non hehe. Join the navy!!! La marine dans le sang hein!


----------



## FredDaHead (11 May 2005)

danielbouchard said:
			
		

> Ha ha desolé mes la je lisais et j'a vu ton message frederik, Yvan Eht Nioj . Si je ne me trompe tu a pris ca dans les simpsons non hehe. Join the navy!!! La marine dans le sang hein!



Oui, c'est la méthode subliminale  J'aime mieux la méthode superliminale... "Eille toi! Enrole-toi dans la marine!"

Et nous vous retournons ÃƒÂ  l'émission en cours...


----------



## Cpl V (11 May 2005)

Salut ÃƒÂ  tous!

Moi, j'ai 30 ans, je viens de Matane en Gaspésie et ça fait 7 ans que je suis dans les forces. Je suis Ingénieur de combat au 5e RGC. J'ai 2 missions ÃƒÂ  mon actif: 1 en Bosnie (Roto 9) et 1 en Afghanistan (Roto 1). Je vais changer de métier très bientôt pour devenir Monteur de Ligne (052).

Je veux souhaiter aussi bonne chance ÃƒÂ  nos futur candidat: quebecrunner (futur Officier Fantassin),
Jose911 (futur MP), Nitz (futur FCS Tech) et Arts (futur Ammo Tech).

Lâcher pas les gars, ça veut la peine la vie de militaire! Bon salaire, bonnes conditions de travail (selon le métier) et esprit de corps. Vous avez choisis des métier très interressant!


----------



## aesop081 (11 May 2005)

29 ans, je viens de Montreal. Ca fait 12 ans que je suis dans les forces. J'ai fait 11 ans dans le genie de combat ( 2 CER, 1 CER et CFSME) et maintenant je suis Op DEA a greenwood.


----------



## danielbouchard (11 May 2005)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Oui, c'est la méthode subliminale  J'aime mieux la méthode superliminale... "Eille toi! Enrole-toi dans la marine!"
> 
> Et nous vous retournons ÃƒÂ  l'émission en cours...



Hehe desolé je suis déja promis a l'air force (st-jean le 23)    sorry frederik! Ca essaye de nous corrompre ÃƒÂ  la navy, te dit! ;D


----------



## quebecrunner (11 May 2005)

;D ;D ;D

pour cpl V, petite modification:

chus présentement Slt au sein de la 51 ambulance de campagne, ma vision ne me permettait pas de me joindre ÃƒÂ  une unité d'infanterie. 

Le cours de recrue d'officier, le pieo phase 1 m'a été crédité, donc je vais directement ÃƒÂ  Gagetown faire le pieo phase 2 et le fameux CAP, la phase 2 donc des officiers d'infanterie. 

Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que je vais faire le meme cours que la régulière. Donc, quand je vais demander mon transfert comme officier d'infanterie, ma phase 2 va être faite. Il va juste me rester les 3 et 4. 

Le seul hic au CAP, c'est que je vais le faire avec les anglais. Il va y avoir une aide francophone, mais les cours vont être anglos. Va falloir que je double d'effort pour arriver au même point que les autres, mais ça va être une aventure extra.  ;D


----------



## Cpl V (12 May 2005)

Salut quebecrunner!

Je te souhaite Bonne Chance pareil pour Gagetown! Et pour ce qui est que le cours est en anglais, c'est un bon moyen de l'apprendre et tu resortiras gagnant!

Lâches pas!

Cpl V


----------



## quebecrunner (12 May 2005)

C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit  ;D


----------



## Yan_84 (5 Jun 2005)

Salut les Boys et Mademoiselle  

 Ben moi pr commencer jsuis Yannick , 21 ans de québec meme ... jsuis dans le processsus d'enrolement , tout mes test sont fait et mon entrevue est passé ... jsuis a l'attente d'un appel pr le grand depart, ... jai tellement hate, jai appliqué pr etre dans le 22eme ! et jcompte bien my rendre , meme si ca doit pas etre facile tout les jours ... le seul hic c que jconnais aucun moyen de savoir si jsuis ds la liste de merite ... si vous en connaissez VITE aider moi lol .. au moins en sachant ca les idées se placeront un peu ! 

                        Alors si vous avez un truc pr maider, je lattend  ! au plaisir de travailler ak de vous autres


----------



## NiTz (5 Jun 2005)

Yannick,

Premièrement, ca fait combien de temps que ton médical a été fait? Il doit partir pour Borden pour 1 mois (environ ca peut être plus long) pour se faire approuver, après ca s'il est approuvé il retourne ÃƒÂ  ton centre de recrutement et lÃƒÂ , tu es sur la liste de mérite. Le meilleur moyen reste d'aller le leur demander ÃƒÂ  ton centre de recrutement!

Bonne chance!


----------



## Yan_84 (6 Jun 2005)

Ok merci NiTz pour l'info ! ... ca fais exactement 1 mois et une semaine que jai passé mon medical , et je retourne au centre de recrutement demain ... jespere que jvais avoir des nouvelle biento ... l'attente ce que je trouve de pire .. au moisn si jaurais une date !! lol mais bon , jgarde espoir de rejoindre vos rang biento !! et cqui maide est qu'ils vont engager beaucoup de soldat dinfantrie  

                                                                    ... jcontinue l'entrainement !


----------



## FredDaHead (6 Jun 2005)

Yannick,

Tant qu'ÃƒÂ  moi c'est encore plus long attendre quand tu as ta date, parce que tu SAIS que tu vas partir bientôt. Tu regarde le calendrier et tu compte les jours, et tu te dis "plus que 20 jours"... C'EST LONG!

En tout cas, bonne chance dans l'infanterie, j'espère que tu auras une réponse bientôt. 

-Fred


----------



## FredDaHead (16 Jun 2005)

Bon, je suis (enfin) enrôlé, depuis ce matin. Maintenant il me reste 10 jours pour me préparer pour Saint-Jean...   :-\

Après Saint-Jean je m'en vais au CMR, puis je vais être un officier MARS...

Sur ce, je vais écouter du Village People. (Non, pas sérieusement)


----------



## Marchand De Boeufs (18 Jun 2005)

Bonjour ÃƒÂ  tous, je suis un jeune fraîchement majeur de 18 ans de la campagne gaspésienne.. j'avais fait une demande en cours de secondaire 5 pour entrer ÃƒÂ  Kingston en passant par l'an prépatoire (demande junior), mais on m'a refusé ÃƒÂ  l'entrevue... je suis donc parti pour le cégep en sciences de la nature, j'ai terminé ma première année et je suis revenu ÃƒÂ  la charge avec une demande senior pour Kingston et je l'ai obtenue !! Je vais me faire assermenté le 23 juin au centre de recrutement de Rimouski et je pars le 26 juin prochain pour le CEO ÃƒÂ  St-Jean et ensuite go to Kingston en génie civil... j'ai postulé pour l'emploi d'officier du génie de combat dans les forces terrestres... Bah, si ça intéresse quelqu'un : j'ai fait six ans dans les cadets de l'armée, j'ai terminé cadet-adjudant en tant que commandant de peloton et de niveau d'instruction... et finalement, je me trouve beau, haha...


----------



## Marchand De Boeufs (18 Jun 2005)

Juste pour répondre ÃƒÂ  la question pour les moyennes pour l'admission au CMR.... personnellement, j'avais une moyennne générale autour de 90% tout mon secondaire et au cégep, ma moyenne a anormalement montée arf... mais lors de l'entrevue, ils évaluent quatre "facettes" de toi... les notes sont la première qu'ils classifient sur une échelle de 9 avec ton bulletin, ça tu ne peux pas le changer, mais ils évaluent aussi ton dossier physique, si tu fais de l'entrainement ÃƒÂ  tous les jours etc.., moi, j'ai perdu des points lÃƒÂ , car je m'entrainais, oui, mais je m'entrainais sans organisation, sans programme régulier, ensuite, ils évaluent tes capacités ÃƒÂ  devenir un leader, c'est-ÃƒÂ -dire ton implication sociale, par exemple si tu fais partie de comités quelconques... eeee dans le fond ils évaluent justre trois "facettes".... ÃƒÂ  moins que j'en oublie une... lors de l'entrevue il y a aussi plusieurs mises en situation et ils te demandent souvent de parler de tes expériences personnelles sur un sujet précis... Ah oui! Ils évaluent aussi naturellement tes connaissances ÃƒÂ  propos de l'armée, des fonctions et tâches d'un officier et de l'emploi que tu demandes... au plaisir de te venir en aide...


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jun 2005)

Soldat Xavier Marik, F37 341 010, 031, Black Watch


----------



## FredDaHead (24 Jun 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> Soldat Xavier Marik, F37 341 010, 031, Black Watch



Tu as oublié ta date de naissance  (Selon la convention de Genève sur les prisonniers de guerre)


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jun 2005)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Tu as oublié ta date de naissance  (Selon la convention de Genève sur les prisonniers de guerre)


désolé, ou sont passées mes connaissances a ce sujet...

Soldat Xavier Marik, F37 341 010, 031, Black Watch, 26 décembre 1983


----------



## Fourne (24 Jun 2005)

Marchand De Boeufs said:
			
		

> Juste pour répondre ÃƒÂ  la question pour les moyennes pour l'admission au CMR.... personnellement, j'avais une moyennne générale autour de 90% tout mon secondaire et au cégep, ma moyenne a anormalement montée arf... mais lors de l'entrevue, ils évaluent quatre "facettes" de toi... les notes sont la première qu'ils classifient sur une échelle de 9 avec ton bulletin, ça tu ne peux pas le changer, mais ils évaluent aussi ton dossier physique, si tu fais de l'entrainement ÃƒÂ  tous les jours etc.., moi, j'ai perdu des points lÃƒÂ , car je m'entrainais, oui, mais je m'entrainais sans organisation, sans programme régulier, ensuite, ils évaluent tes capacités ÃƒÂ  devenir un leader, c'est-ÃƒÂ -dire ton implication sociale, par exemple si tu fais partie de comités quelconques... eeee dans le fond ils évaluent justre trois "facettes".... ÃƒÂ  moins que j'en oublie une... lors de l'entrevue il y a aussi plusieurs mises en situation et ils te demandent souvent de parler de tes expériences personnelles sur un sujet précis... Ah oui! Ils évaluent aussi naturellement tes connaissances ÃƒÂ  propos de l'armée, des fonctions et tâches d'un officier et de l'emploi que tu demandes... au plaisir de te venir en aide...



Ok merci pour vos réponses les gars, côter étude et bien jusqu'ÃƒÂ  maintenant ma moyenne est au alentour de 80%, côter entraînement je cours tout les jours environ 45 minutes 1 heure et je fais 5 séries de 20 push-up 5 séries de 40 redressements et 5 séries de 5 tractions. Je fait beaucoup de sport d'équipe (je sais pas si sa rentre dans l'aspect sociel ou autre) je travail 5 jour semaine voir parfois 7 jour semaine le soir après les cours et la durant les vancances toute la journée (sauf aujourd'hui).

Encore merci pour les informations.


----------



## gui.o (26 Jun 2005)

Bnojour, moi j'ai 17 ans m'appel Guillaume, je viens du Saguenay, ( je sais, stun coin perdu avec plein de moustiques) j'ai appliqué cette année pour le CMR avec année prep car j'étais seulement au Secondaire 5, j'ai plutôt appliqué pour essayer, bien que je ne croyais pas être accepté cette année, mais ÃƒÂ  ma grande surprise malgré ma moyenne failbe entre 80% et 85% j'ai eu une offre avec études subventionné au cmr en ingénerie ( informarique). Lors de l'entrevue mes connaissances sur l'armée étais assez bonne ( mon père est dans l'armée depuis ma naissance, de plus j'ai un grand interêt pour l'histoire militaire, surtout ww2, ce qui m'a aider probablement). pour le sport, je fais beaucoup de badminton, et je m'entrainais régulièrement sur l'heure du midi ÃƒÂ  l'école, le tout avec une bonne course le soir. Au début, l'entrainement je le faisais par plaisir car je suis quelqu'un de physiquement peu imposant...lol...mais la je donne un sprint avant de rentrer le 7 aout. 


Pour ceux qui ont appliqué et ont eu un refus réappliqué l'année prochaine, ca ne peut être que meilleur


----------



## Ikrilm (29 Jun 2005)

Salut moi cé François 

J,habite a Quebec

Je part a mon camp de recrue le 15 juillet a valcartier en t'en 031 Réserve, Régiment de la chaudière ( bizzare pareille le gars y reste sa rive nord et y va dans un régiment de la  rive sud  ) je vais rester dans la réserve tout le temps de mes études ( Sc-politique) peu etre un de ces 4 je vais trasférer officer mais pour L'intant je veu tripper 


Canada For the win!


----------



## Dandan (22 Jul 2005)

Salut ! Moi c'est Daniel 43 ans de Charlevoix comme je peu voir le plus vieux qui t'écris présentement je travail comme technicien informatique et gestion de réseaux informatisés, j'ai fait ma demande dans les Forces en Chercheur en Communication 291 mois de mai 2005, mon dossier médical est a finalisé pour le reste tout est ok MAIS UN PEU DÉSESPÉRÉ d'attendre  :boring:, mais normal pour mon age ils préfèrent la relève plus jeune. 

Félicitation a toi ! Bonnes chances dans les Forces


----------



## Marchand De Boeufs (23 Jul 2005)

Fourne said:
			
		

> Ok merci pour vos réponses les gars, côter étude et bien jusqu'ÃƒÂ  maintenant ma moyenne est au alentour de 80%, côter entraînement je cours tout les jours environ 45 minutes 1 heure et je fais 5 séries de 20 push-up 5 séries de 40 redressements et 5 séries de 5 tractions. Je fait beaucoup de sport d'équipe (je sais pas si sa rentre dans l'aspect sociel ou autre) je travail 5 jour semaine voir parfois 7 jour semaine le soir après les cours et la durant les vancances toute la journée (sauf aujourd'hui).
> 
> Encore merci pour les informations.



Ta situation est excellente selon moi pour ton admission, sois sur de toi lors de ton entrevue et assure toi de connaître le but des forces, les tâches et les détails relatifs ÃƒÂ  tes choix de métiers ainsi que l'emploi d'officie et le tour est jouer, les tests que l'on doit faire au recrutement son easy, tout se joue sur l'entrevue.... bonne chance et abandonne pas sur ton PEI (IAP).... batard on est rendu 28 sur mon peloton présentement ahaha...


----------



## G.G.T. (14 Aug 2005)

Cpl Demers 495 respect man. Yo   ;D


----------



## DjTino (14 Aug 2005)

Salut ... Mon nom est Dominic, j'ai 26 ans et je suis du Saguenay .... j'ai réussi fait mademande pour 411 vech tech et j'ai résussi tout les test ya un mois .. mais pour le moment tout est ÃƒÂ  l'arrêt au centre de recruitement ... sont toute en congé pour le mois d'août ... :'(


----------



## twizted (2 Sep 2005)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce site, je suis de Montréal et j'ai terminé mes phase 1 et 2 d'officier, mon métier M.P. J'ai beaucoup de lecture ÃƒÂ  faire sur le site... Bonne fin de journée


----------



## Kyle (24 Sep 2005)

Bonjour / soir ÃƒÂ  tous ceux et celles qui fréquentent la section française du site. Pour ceux (et celles) qui ne me connaissent pas, (et j'imagine que c'est tout le monde, mais il est toujours possible qu'une personne avec qui je travaille est dans le coin), je m'appelle Kyle, et je suis méchanicien avec le 5é BNS du C, basé, bien entendu, ÃƒÂ  Valcartier. J'ai 24 ans, et je suis originaire de Barrie, Ontario (tous qui sont dans les métiers de soutien connaissent Barrie assez bien...) Je suis anglais de langue maternelle, mais je peux aussi fonctionner en français.

Je vois qu'on a un candidat pour le métier ici! Bravo, mec! C'est un bon métier. J'en ai fait depuis deux ans, et c'est un boulot qui me plaît toujours bien. Je suis certain qu'il vous plaira aussi. Si c'est dans votre affair de vous salissez les mains, et d'avoir les bras noirs jusqu'aux coudes, de travailler avec les moteurs pour effectuer les répairations, et la diagnostic des véhicules défectueuses quand vous avez reçu une demande de travail qui disait "camion démarre pas" et rien de plus. Ou mieux, en excercise quand un chauffeur vous approche et dit, "Mon camion démarre pas, merde!" Ou mieux, quand vous arrivez au camion, et c'est bien apparent qu'il a essayé a faire une réparation lui-même. "J'ai serré la courroie du hydrofibulateur, puisque mon copain m'a montré ce truc, et il en a appris d'un copain, qui est mécano..." Et votre face tombe entre les mains. "Oh, c'est pas vrai, je rêve!"

Mais sérieusement, c'est un bon métier. :king:


----------



## Miliceman (27 Sep 2005)

Je suis de Québec, au 10e Génie (bientôt 35e RGC), depuis 13 ans, une mission (1996, OP Alliance Roto 3).

Je suis sergent depuis mars, et j'ai eu droit ÃƒÂ  mon premier Mess Dinner samedi passé. 

Chimo!


----------



## AarDvarCk (23 Nov 2005)

Il n'y a pas de réponse depuis quelque temps, je me lance a mon tour alors !  

J'ai 19 ans, je viens de Chicoutimi, Saguenay et encore présent jusqu'au 30 Janvier pour mon départ pour le BMQ. 

J'ai appliqué pour TEC SITA (226) mais je me suis fais offire un poste pour TEC SICT (227) et je suis bien content. Tout cela c'est fais en très peu de temps et j'en suis très content.

J'ai étudié 2 ans en informatique au CEGEP, mais étant quelqu'un d'actif et habitué au travai physiquel depuis mon jeune âge, il me manquait quelque chose dans se domaine au civil. 

Je voulais tous de même rester en informatique car j'adores cela et maintenant je crois retrouver ce qui me manque coté physique dans l'armée.

Je suis interessé par l'armée depuis très longtemps et je connais beaucoup de monde a qui plus je parles de ce qui se passe dans l'armée, et plus j'ai hate de partir ! 

Au plus grand plaisir de rencontrer quelque un parmis vous ..


----------



## JAZZman (24 Nov 2005)

J'ai 18 ans, je suis NAV COMM dans la réserve au NCSM Montcalm (Québec) depuis 2 ans, je suis able seaman mais je n'est pas encore fait mon cours de matelotage (chercher pas l'erreur, c'est comme ca dans la res navale ).

J'ai présentement fait ma demande pour transférer dans la reg force (ca va prend un méchant bout...) mais je sais pas trop si je reste dans mon métier ou j'en prends un autre (hésitez pas a me conseiller )


----------



## Black Watch (24 Nov 2005)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> J'ai 18 ans, je suis NAV COMM dans la réserve au NCSM Montcalm (Québec) depuis 2 ans, je suis able seaman mais je n'est pas encore fait mon cours de matelotage (chercher pas l'erreur, c'est comme ca dans la res navale ).
> 
> J'ai présentement fait ma demande pour transférer dans la reg force (ca va prend un méchant bout...) mais je sais pas trop si je reste dans mon métier ou j'en prends un autre (hésitez pas a me conseiller )


Infanterie!!!!!


----------



## JAZZman (25 Nov 2005)

infanterie ... non désolé mais je crois pas que c'est mon truc. Mon pire moment sur mon BMQ était la partie dans le champ alors...


----------



## yorel (26 Nov 2005)

Bonjour a tous, j'ai 20ans et je suis Naval Electronic Technician a Halifax. Je suis originaire de chicoutimi au saguenay et je suis dans les forces depuis 2ans.


----------



## e_pelletier (16 Dec 2005)

dans les forces depuis un ans (dans un mois) ingenieur de combat au 5 rgc a quebec


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (3 Jan 2006)

Wow il y en a des saguenéens ici! J'ai 16 ans dans même pas un mois et j'ai déjà été porter ma demande d'enrôlement au Fusilliers Mont-Royal. Une fois mon sec fini je vais essayer l'année préparatoire à St-Jean et ensuite Kingston. Si mes notes ne me le permettent pas je vais tout simplement transférer dans le R22e et je devrai me contenter d'un petit salaire pour le reste de ma vie.....mais peu importe puisque je vais être dans l'armée!


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (3 Jan 2006)

gui.o said:
			
		

> Au début, l'entrainement je le faisais par plaisir car je suis quelqu'un de physiquement peu imposant...



Même chose pour moi!


----------



## DjTino (4 Jan 2006)

Jsais j'ai déja poster sur ce thread .. mais bon un ptit update .... j'ai commencer mon BMQ en novembre ... et jy retourne demain ... youhou !! bonne chance a tous ceux qui son en attente  ... !!


----------



## Najolmïrr (23 Jan 2006)

:threat: 

Bon mon tour maintenant :... d'abord bonjours à tous les militaires français!!!  Moi j'ai tout juste 17 ans. 8)Je voulais entrer entant que fantassin :threat: ou sappeur de combat :warstory: mais ma vision n'était pas asser bonne... :crybaby: Je viens de terminer mon cours à St-Jean et maintenant j'attends pour mon cours de V.tech. à Borden...c'est vraiement long car le"staff" français se fais plutôt rare. :'( 

Cé pas mal ca qui est ca...


----------



## Najolmïrr (23 Jan 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> Soldat Xavier Marik, F37 341 010, 031, Black Watch



 :threat: 

Black watch hein?? : J'ai connu un sergent Black watch un jours...Belle uniforme de cérémonie ;D


----------



## Frank_Nitti (24 Jan 2006)

Salut, j'ai 18 ans, je suis présentement dans ma deuxième année de cégep en informatique, car pendant ma première année j'étais en science nature et j'ai réalisé que c'était pas ma place. 

Ca faisait depuis un maudit boutte que je pensais à joindre l'armée, mais j'me faisais toujours décourage par mes parents en me faisant dire que je serais mieux d'aller à l'école. Un moment donné j'me suis rendu compte que je visais plus qu'une job de bureau a marde, pis que c'était a moi de décider et non mes parents.

J'ai appliqué pour être dans l'Infanterie de la régul au mois d'aout 2005, il me reste toujours un test médical à faire jeudi le 26 janvier, tout mon enrôlement dépend de ce test parce que j'ai passé les autres.

God Bless


----------



## pipstah (24 Jan 2006)

Je suis en OJT a Valcartier au 430 et j'en profites pour dire un petit bonjour a tout le monde!


----------



## yannickflamand (9 Feb 2006)

Je me présente, Yannick Flamand, futur soldat de l'infrantrie. J'envoies ma demande bientôt et je suis très mitivé. Aussi, dans l'infrantrie, les gars et filles rentrent très facilement et je suis pas inquiêt.


----------



## -Sig- (11 Feb 2006)

Depuis presque 2 ans que je suis rentrer dans la régulière et je suis un Op Trans (215).


----------



## elricko (17 Feb 2006)

Bonjours, je suis artilleur au 62ieme sa fait 1ans et 1 mois que je suis militaire et j'ai été porter mes papiers pour le transfère dans la régulière mardi dernier. Mes choix son: Technicien en structure d'aéronef et Technicien aéronautique, et oui je un suis passioner d'Avion de guerre et de comment sa marche! Ha mouais, j'ai 17 ans, presque 18 ^^ j'ai la chance d'Avoir eu un pere qui a faite un tour dans l'Artillerie en 1970  (donc l'armé, sa lui dérange pas que j'y aille) Pour l'instant je fait des maths de soir....ces plutot nul


----------



## Frank_Nitti (17 Feb 2006)

Ah ben, ca l'air que j'suis pas le seul à venir de Shawinigan icite  .


----------



## Seaman_Navy (20 Feb 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai ete militaire reserviste pendant 2 ans et la je transfert dans la reguliere comme NCI Op (Marine). Je vais a Esquimalt, Colombie-Britannique pour mon QL 3 le 9 mars 2006.


----------



## -Sig- (21 Feb 2006)

TheRock198 said:
			
		

> PS: la 3e fds, les enfants peuvent tu venir nous visiter??



sa sa n'a pas changer, la famille peuvent venir visiter certains dimanche. Je me rappele que certain de mes amis avaient recu leurs femmes avec les enfants.


----------



## pipstah (24 Feb 2006)

pendant ton cours, tu peux demander en privé à un instructeur c'est quoi la procédure pour les rencontres... sinon tu vas pouvoir passer par ton senior de peloton ou de section...


----------



## AarDvarCk (25 Feb 2006)

Premierement, c'est a la 4ieme fin de semaine que tu a une permission (si tous va bien) et pour ce qui est des rencontres, je te conseille plus de sortir de la base parce que tu va etre restrein dans tes actions la bas et sa fais du bien en meme temps de changer d'air !!  :blotto:

AarDvarCk


----------



## davebergeron (26 Feb 2006)

Salut, j'ai 21 ans et je suis en attente de mon appel pour partir au QMB francais, jai choisi comme metier [Op. Trans. 215] 
Croyez vous qu'il est toujours possible de recevoir mon appel pour le QMB du 5 mars ?? 
Selon moi il est un peu tard mais enfin...
J'ai hate !  ;D


----------



## FMRWO (16 Mar 2006)

Ma date d'enrôlement aux Fusiliers Mont-Royal est le 26 janvier 1983 !!! J'ai quitté apès 15 ans de service avec le grade d'Adjudant. Je demeure actif comme membre de l'Association les Anciens Sergents du Régiment. 031 pendant toutes ces années j'ai surement 7 ans de service a temps plein dont 4 ans pour les Nations Unies a titre d'instructeur chef de la cellule d'entrainement d'UNDOF / FNUOD http://www.peacekeeper.ca/golan4.html . J'ai participé a des exercices de l'Otan en Allemagne et en Norvège en plus d'avoir voyagé au Moyen-Orient pour les Nations-Unies. Voilà qui je suis ...


----------



## polp (22 Mar 2006)

Salut le bum! J ai 27 ans et je suis tech 227. Je suis a Kingston mais je suis poster a Valcartier et promu Mcpl cet ete. Profite de la vie mec.


----------



## Black Watch (25 Mar 2006)

je change de métier...935 (CMMSL)


----------



## Sindy (7 Jul 2006)

Allo!

J'ai 27 ans, je suis commis, CplC, j'ai fait 5 ans dans les Fusiliers du St-Laurent comme Reserve et en 2001 j'ai joins la Regulière.  En 5 ans, j'ai été transféré a Trenton, On et l'an dernier a Edmonton, AB, j'ai fait aussi fait 2 tours, Camp Mirage (Juil 04) et Kandahar, Afg (Fev 06 ...)

Y a t-il du monde qui ont été dans les FSL de 1996 a 2001?


----------



## geo (7 Jul 2006)

J'en connais plusieurs - mais pas sur ce babillard.


----------



## pipstah (13 Jul 2006)

il semble bien qu'elle a du flaire car je me suis fait démasqué!!!  ;D


----------



## MedTechFrench (19 Jul 2006)

Bon, je suis nouveau sur le forum mais pas dans le système. J'ai 25 ans et cela fait maintenant 5 ans et demi que je suis dans l'armée. Je suis technicien médical, CPL à la 5e Amb de C à Valcartier !!!! Je ne dirai pas mon nom mais juste que je suis roux, alors si vous me voyez, dites-moi bonjour  Je crois que l'armée est une grande famille et peut-importe notre rang et notre métier, on travail tous ensemble dans un même but commun


----------



## Black Watch (20 Jul 2006)

MedTechFrench said:
			
		

> Bon, je suis nouveau sur le forum mais pas dans le système. J'ai 25 ans et cela fait maintenant 5 ans et demi que je suis dans l'armée. Je suis technicien médical, CPL à la 5e Amb de C à Valcartier !!!! Je ne dirai pas mon nom mais juste que je suis roux, alors si vous me voyez, dites-moi bonjour  Je crois que l'armée est une grande famille et peut-importe notre rang et notre métier, on travail tous ensemble dans un même but commun


Amen mon frère


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jul 2006)

Salut!  Je me suis enrollé le 17 juin 2000 comme Élève-Officier à l'age de 16 ans comme pilote.  Je suis passé par St-Jean et Kingston et j'ai gradué de RMC le 20 mai 2006 (si vous savez calculer, il y a 1 an de trop... Si jamais je vous rencontre, je vous raconterai pourquoi derrière une bonne broue...).  Je suis du Saguenay (Jonquière), j'ai 22 ans maintenant (23 le 17 août prochain!) J'ai un bac en Génie Mécanique du CMR.  Je suis présentement en OJT a Winnipeg, à l'escadron 402, City of Winnipeg.  J'adore cet escadron!  Sinon, pendant mes étés j'ai fait des OJT a Bagotville.  Je suis cédulé pour aller a Moose Jaw en Août 2007.  En attendant, j'essaie de voler le plus possible et de voyager le plus possible avec l'escadron!

Voilà,

Max


----------



## NiTz (20 Jul 2006)

salut max!! cool un autre gars de jonquiere! Ben c cool c vraiment une belle carriere que tu as! Pis on se prendra une frette éventuellement pour que tu me dises cque ta fait pendant cette année la!  


Cheers !


----------



## Black Watch (21 Jul 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Salut!  Je me suis enrollé le 17 juin 2000 comme Élève-Officier à l'age de 16 ans comme pilote.  Je suis passé par St-Jean et Kingston et j'ai gradué de RMC le 20 mai 2006 (si vous savez calculer, il y a 1 an de trop... Si jamais je vous rencontre, je vous raconterai pourquoi derrière une bonne broue...).  Je suis du Saguenay (Jonquière), j'ai 22 ans maintenant (23 le 17 août prochain!) J'ai un bac en Génie Mécanique du CMR.  Je suis présentement en OJT a Winnipeg, à l'escadron 402, City of Winnipeg.  J'adore cet escadron!  Sinon, pendant mes étés j'ai fait des OJT a Bagotville.  Je suis cédulé pour aller a Moose Jaw en Août 2007.  En attendant, j'essaie de voler le plus possible et de voyager le plus possible avec l'escadron!
> 
> Voilà,
> 
> Max


bonne chance!


----------



## Blackburn (21 Jul 2006)

Moi jai 18 ans et je suis de Quebec, je suis aller porter mes papier en mars 2006 et je pars pour St-Jean le 28 aout 2006 et je me suis enroller comme CMMS 935 jai hate de rejoindre la grande famille canadienne


----------



## Black Watch (21 Jul 2006)

Blackburn said:
			
		

> Moi jai 18 ans et je suis de Quebec, je suis aller porter mes papier en mars 2006 et je pars pour St-Jean le 28 aout 2006 et je me suis enroller comme CMMS 935 jai hate de rejoindre la grande famille canadienne


un autre chauffeur!!!!


----------



## andpro (25 Jul 2006)

Bonjour, je suis d'Halifax, j'était dans la reserve comme un policier militaire mais j'était accepté dans la marine comme un officier, j'ai bien hate de commencer ma vie dans la force régulaire.


----------



## Evildef (26 Jul 2006)

Je suis de Sherbrooke au Québec, j'ai 19 ans et je suis Officier des Blindés au Sherbrooke Hussars. Je suis aussi étudiant en Génie Électrique.


----------



## Marcus (10 Jan 2007)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum, j'ai fait 3 ans et demi de réserve comme blindé et maintenant je suis dans la régulière depuis 1 an et demi comme lcis tech 227 au 2RCHA Petawawa.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2007)

Salut!


----------



## alvin__53 (11 Jan 2007)

bonjour a tous, je suis de Blainville (25kms au nord de montréal)
a 21 j'ai joint les forces le 3 juin à la "grosse" assermentation au musée de la guerre et je suis présentement au CMR en études militaires stratégiques, avec comme métier d'officier de renseignement naval. et ça a ben l'air que ma soeur veut me rejoindre l'an prochain.


----------



## mysteriousmind (11 Jan 2007)

Moi je ne suis plus vraiment un nouveau....ca fait un bout....

mais je viens de tombé sur ce thread. 


Pour ma part, je suis Mysteriousmind, 32 ans de Québec, Ayant deux job au civil, une a vendre des MAC et l'autre comme agent de sécurité. marié depuis 2000, sans enfants. quoi que mes deux chats sont mes bébés...mes ti monstres.

je suis Officier CIC depuis 1998 et je suis en attente pour mon transfert dans la réserve primaire....et en attente de renoncé ma comission. J'ai appliquer  0911 et 0935 à québec,

Que dire de plus....je pourrais écrire longtemps....ici si vous voulez me jaser faites moi signe.


----------



## Burton (12 Jan 2007)

Saleu moi c'est Burton comme les snow.. je suis de Québec je suis fantassin depuis 2ans au R de Chaud :threat:


----------



## Black Watch (27 Apr 2007)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> Soldat Xavier Marik, F37 341 010, 031, Black Watch


petit update: je suis pu 031, je suis 0935 au 51Bns du C


----------



## Tank-Girl (28 Apr 2007)

Salut ...  moi j'ai 28 ans pis j'ai été porter ma demande le 10 avril 07 pour être tech médical.  J,ai apprit cette semaine que je dois faire un cours de physique ou chimie de sec 5 ! oufff c loin mon secondaire loll Mais comme je veux aboslument rentrer dans les forces j'ai été chercher mes livres pis j'ai prit mes 2 semaines de vacances annuelles drette là pour passer le cours.  Je me donne 2-3 semaines.  Le gars au centre m'a dit que mon dossier est prêt qu'ils attendent juste ma note du cours pis qu'après en 2 semaines je rentre a St-Jean.  Je sais pas pantoute la date que je vais être là-bas mais c sûr que c cet été.  Au plaisir de vous voir pis vous allez me remarquer c sûr loll


----------



## jack4ss (7 May 2007)

salut moi c alex  je suis originaire de la belle région de l'abitibi mais présentement js suis a shawinigan je suis en plein processus d'enrolemet pour le 62RAC  jdevrais avoir un téléphone pour aller passer mes tests  jai été dans les cadets plusieurs anées... bon je pence que c'est pas mal tout  :threat:


----------



## Oxidd (17 Jun 2007)

Salut

Moi c'est Ben, je viens de faire ma demande le 12 juin 2007 pour etre un Electronicien Naval Radar. J'ai 27 ans, de Pierrefonds (Mtl), je travaille comme technicien de guichets automatique depuis 4 ans, mais l'armé m'a toujours attiré... Donc j'ai enfin décider de faire ma demande. J'espère avoir des nouvelles bientot!


----------



## overide (17 Jun 2007)

Bienvenue sur le forum oxidd !! J'espère que ca va aller vite pour toi. Meme que ca devrais aller tres vite vu que c'est un métié qui est très en demande présentement ( si je ne me trompe pas  : ) Il suffi juste que tu ai les aptitudes et la condition physique néssesaire pour l'emploi.

Moi j'ai fait ma demande au début de Mars et j'ai recu une offre la semaine passé. Je considère que c'est un délai assé raisonnable quand je pense a ceux qui attendent ou qui on attendu près de deux ans... Mais moi mon métié ( supply tech 911 ) n'est pas en demande comme le tiens alors ca pourais aller encore plus vite.


----------



## Oxidd (18 Jun 2007)

Salut overide,

        merci. Le lieutenant au centre de recrutement m'a dit que d'ici 3 semaines (2 maintenant), je devrais avoir reçu une première réponse, et que ça pourrait aller assez vite après. Pour ce qui est de la forme physique, j'ai encore quelques amélorations à faire pour le cardio, et une ptite bédaire de bière, mais j'ai recommencer à m'entrainer ya un mois et je m'améliore vite. Et du moment que j'ai des nouvelles positives, je démisionne pour m'entrainer à temps plein en attendant le QMB.  ;D


----------



## overide (18 Jun 2007)

Je te souhaite la meilleur des chance ! Moi je commence mon QMB le 6 Aout. peut etre que ton dossier sera traité assé vite pour que tu sois des notres a St-jean le 6 Aout...


----------



## geo (18 Jun 2007)

salut vous deux,

PVI, les FC ont tendance àplanifier le cour QMB pour que vous attendiez le moin possible pour votre cours de métier.


----------



## overide (19 Jun 2007)

merci pour l'info geo !!

C'étais justement une intérogation que j'avais en tete depuis un bout. ( combien de temps que je pourrais etre sur le peloton d'attende avant de commencer mon cour de métié?) Quelqu'un au centre de recrutement qui a travaillé un bout de temps a Borden m'a dit qu'elle a déja vue des gens rester jusqu'a 8 mois sur ce peloton mais que sa n'arrivais pas vraiment souvent.


----------



## geo (19 Jun 2007)

le personnel en attente sont principalement du monde qui ont eu des problèmes physique ou des echecs et qui ont été pris a reprendre leurs cours.


----------



## Tank-Girl (22 Jun 2007)

Salut a tous ! moi aussi mon dossier avance, j'ai mes dates pour le médic ( 26 juin ) pis l'entrevue ( le 6 juillet ). Je leur ai demandé si j'avais des chances d'être sur le QMB du 6 août mais ils m'ont dit qu'il restait seulement 15 places pour les francophones.  Alors je pense bien devoir attendre au prochain.  Moi aussi j'ai postulée pour Médic.  Au plaisir de vous croiser ailleurs !  Stef


----------



## hypertech (19 Aug 2007)

j'ai join la reserve en 1997 dans l'infantry a montreal, maintenant traffic tech dans la reguliere a longue pointe. Sur mon cours de traffic on m'appelais Ninja...pour ceux qui me connaisse


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2007)

Salut!


----------



## Dominique (26 Aug 2007)

Bonjour à tous!
                      Je suis de Valcartier, du 5 Bn S du C et je suis un Tech Appro!  J'ai servis avec le 3 R22R, le 5 RGC, le 5 Bon SG, et puis le 5 Bn S Du C.  J'ai passé 7 ans à Ottawa et 13 ans à Valcartier.

Bye


----------



## geo (27 Aug 2007)

Salut Dominique.

Bienvenu à army.ca


----------



## Bplante (23 Sep 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir le processus pour être officier d'infanterie. Je suis sur la liste de mérite j'attends mon appele. Soit pour janvier 08 ou avril 08.


----------



## mysteriousmind (23 Sep 2007)

Bplante,

Bienvenue sur army.ca et Bonne chance pour ta carrière militaire


----------



## Bplante (23 Sep 2007)

merci !


----------



## Judy (21 Oct 2007)

Salut!  Je ne suis pas francophone, mais je travailles à Bagot... est-ce que je suis encore permis içi?


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2007)

Salut Judy.
la majorité des membres sont plustot "anglo" mais, dans l'ensemble, se debrouillent assez bien en français - sinon il y en a d'autres qui peuvent offrir la traduction

Bienvenu

CHIMO!


----------



## Judy (22 Oct 2007)

Oui, je sais que c'est plutôt des anglos sur army.ca, mais ceci est un thread specifiquement pour les français. 

Merci pour le bienvenu.


----------



## DannyD (28 Oct 2007)

Salut tout le monde ! Je suis un autre p'tit nouveau sur le forum. Je viens de Mont-St-Hilaire. J'ai envoyé ma demande d'enrôlement jeudi dernier (le 25 oct.), je me croise les doigts pour que le tout ne prenne pas des années... Mon premier choix est officier des blindés (mais je risque d'être éliminé à cause de ma vue), et j'ai choisi officier du renseignement comme plan B. Le choix est plutôt restreint avec un bac en histoire et anthropologie...


----------



## geo (28 Oct 2007)

Salut Danny


----------



## Kelevra (29 Oct 2007)

Simple curiosité DannyD, quelles autres possibilités as-tu avec ton BAC? En ce qui concerne les délais possibles, il faut que tu t'assures que ton dossier est complet... sinon c'est plus que certain qu'il va y avoir des délais. De mon côté, 3 mois entre le dépôt de mes papiers et mon entrevue... car ils avaient perdu une feuille dans un de leurs trous noirs. Donc lâche un petit coup de téléphone au 2 semaines pour être certain que ton dossier est complet et qu'il bouge. Et en passant, bienvenue!


----------



## DannyD (29 Oct 2007)

En gros, j'ai accès aux armes de combat, contrôleur aérien, logistique, police militaire, op. maritimes et renseignement. Cependant, avec ma vision qui est fort probablement V4, il me reste logistique, police militaire et renseignement. En logistique, ils préfèrent les formations en économie, gestion, administration, etc. (en plus qu'on me dit au CRFC que le secteur est saturé pour le moment). Pour la police militaire, c'est préférable d'avoir des études en criminologie et autres matières associées (et le côté police/légal m'intéresse moins). Il me reste donc le renseignement (quoique que cela semble très intéressant comme profession).

Oui, je m'assure que tous les documents soumis sont complets. Je leur laisse 2-3 semaines pour le traitement de base de ma demande, puis je relance si je ne reçois pas de nouvelles. C'est sûr qu'avec le renseignement, je m'attends à des délais supplémentaires pour les enquêtes de fiabilité/sécurité, et un peu plus de paperasse à remplir (héhé, ils nous habituent dès maintenant...!).


----------



## Coyote116 (31 Oct 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

Moi, j'ai 35 ans et je suis de Shawinigan, j'ai postulé comme Soldat de Blindés et passé mon test d'aptitude le 28 août 2007. Je suis en attente car j'ai un casier judiciaire (conduite en était d'ébriété il y a 13 ans).

J'ai pris mes empreintes le même jour et j'attends que la GRC me donne ma cote de sécurité pour poursuivre le processus.

J'ai vraiment hâte car mon beau-frère est présentement à St-Jean pour son QMB. En attendant, je m'entraine à fond.

En passant, il y a-t-il quelqu'un qui fait le métier de soldat de blindés et qui pourrait me parler de son expérience?


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2007)

Salut & bienvenu

soldat de blindés... ça s'appelle "membre d'équipage" (crewman)

Il y a une section complete sur le blindé ici sur le site..... essaie donc une petite recherche.


----------



## Coyote116 (1 Nov 2007)

Salut geo, je sais j'ai fait une recherche, mais les infos datent de presque un an. Je veux avoir des infos à jour.

J'ai lu que la formation de métier de Soldat de blindé se donne aussi à Valcartier. Est-ce vrai? Je croyais que c'était seulement à Gagetown.

De plus, j'ai entendu dire qu'il n'y avait pas de QS aux blindés. Après le QMB on passe directement au métier.

Voilà. Merci.


----------



## DannyD (1 Nov 2007)

Hein ?? Pas de QS ?? Celui qui t'as dit ça est dans le champ. C'est un métier de combat, il y a donc automatiquement la QS...


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2007)

Le centre d'instruction du Secteur du Québec offre la formation des métiers Artilleurs, Membres d'équipage et fantassin.
Le CISQFT agi à titre de "campus" de l'école à GAGETOWN.

Dans la dernière année on s'est dirigé à intégrer les cours QS et QMB - donc plus nécessaire de faire un cour séparé - mais, les vieux cours QB, QS et QMB totalisent la même chose que le nouveau QB et GPM


----------



## DannyD (1 Nov 2007)

Ah, ça explique. Le nom disparaît, mais le cours demeure... Ça fait du sens...


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2007)

si on pensait que la matière est essentielle, elle est essentielle....


----------



## iron_wolf (25 Nov 2007)

Salut
Je vien de signer mon contrat
3 ans Equipage blindé
Mon assermentation va etre au debut decembre et selon les recruteurs ca va etre le gros show de l'année(je vais etre une vedette 8))

QMB a saint-Jean le 13 Janvier

Au plaisir de rencontrer d'autre membre de Army.ca


----------



## geo (25 Nov 2007)

Salut IW, c'est quoi ton histoire... 
(rien dans ton profil)

Bienvenu au forum


----------



## Coyote116 (20 Jan 2008)

Finalement, après 4 mois d'attente à cause d'une vérification de sécurité, j'ai passé mon test médical et suis cédulé pour mon entrevue lundi.

Toutefois, à cause de cette attente, il n'y a plus de place comme équipage de blindés. Je dois donc me tourner vers mon 2e choix: Soldat d'artillerie. Ce métier semble intéressant, mais j'aimerais avoir, si possible, l'opinion de quelqu'un qui est ou à déjà été dans ce métier.

Merci.


----------



## geo (20 Jan 2008)

Ummm.... 
Si tu tiens tellement au métier "membre d'équipage"..... pourquoi pas attendre le prochain?
Ont-ils dit quelle sorte d'attente pour le prochain cours?


----------



## Coyote116 (20 Jan 2008)

On m'a dit d'attendre au mois d'avril...


----------



## geo (20 Jan 2008)

Bof....
Si tu tiens vraiment au métier "blindé" - ça vaudrait pas le coup d'attendre les quelques mois supplémentaires?


----------



## RequiemVK (20 Jan 2008)

Je te conseille vivement d'attendre les quelque mois, si tu voulais etre Blindé, tout dépendament si l'ordre de tes choix était plus ou moins important.


----------



## auzzieguy (24 Jan 2008)

Bonjour a tous le monde,  27 dans les forces, 10 ans avec le R22eR et 17 avec L'Air Force.  Tous as debuter avec St-Jean Sept 80, '81-'85 1R22eR Lahr Plt Reconnaissance, '86 2R22eR Citadel de Quebec '87-'90 CFB Gagetown Ecole des Arme de Combat Weapons Store, '90 remuster Air Force, mes posting inclu, Borden, Winnipeg, Trenton, Comox.  Mon meilleur temps avec les forces etait avec le 1R22eR Lahr au Recce, ahhh le bon temp.


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2008)

Salut,
Nous sommes beaucoup qui se souviennent du bon vieux temps à Lahr et Baden.  Ahh... les exercices Reforger - dans l'attente des Sovietiques...

Le bon temps


----------



## auzzieguy (24 Jan 2008)

Ah oui, Howensfeld, Rforger et d'autre belle excercise dans la communauter allemande.  Tous bad qu'il l'ont fermer


----------



## auzzieguy (24 Jan 2008)

Je retourne visiter l'Europe en 2009 avec mon grand chum, deux couple pis on vas arreter a Lahr et Baden


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2008)

Pour toute fin pratique, tout y est encore..... occupé par la communauté allemande.


----------



## CPL Laflamme (21 Jan 2009)

Moi je suis dans les cadets de l'aviation,
je suis caporal et sa fait 1ans et demi que j'y suis.

CPL J.Laflamme


----------



## Big burn (3 Feb 2009)

Moi je suis soldat actuellement en transfer de blindé a fantassin au 6e22r

J'ai hate de travailler les mec


----------



## Zodiac (6 Feb 2009)

Bonjour a tout le mond. Je suis un student de l'ecole secondaire et je suis apprendre le langue de francais. Aussie, je sius intereste en le Canadian Militaire


----------



## geo (6 Feb 2009)

Salut Zodiac - comment ça va ?


----------



## Antoine (14 Apr 2009)

Salut a tous,

Je viens de decouvrir ce fil de discussion (thread) grace a Yrys que je remercie en passant.

J'ai 38 ans, et je vis en Colombie-Britannique depuis deja 4 ans. Je suis ne en France mais j'ai grandit a Montreal. J'ai applique decembre 2008 pour MARS (DEO) dans la reserve mais malheureusement ma vision n'est pas suffisante. Donc je considere serieusement a me faire "laser' les yeux en juin ou fin mai en esperant etre accepte pour septembre mais mon directeur de recherche risque d'etre frustre si je m'engage dans la reserve, mais bon on verra bien une fois rendu la.

Plus d'info dans mon profil pour ceux qui sont interresses. 

Si vous avez des questions a propos de Vancouver ou les universites ici, hesitez pas !

A+


----------



## Cne C (15 Apr 2009)

Bienvenue sur le forum... et oui, il y a aussi des cousins d'outre-atlantique


----------



## maxx441 (16 Apr 2009)

Salut, Bien moi jai 17 ans, sa fais bientot 2 ans que je suis du regiment du saguenay. Apres 8 mois d'attente, je transfert enfin dans la reguliere comme conducteur mms.

N.B.  Desole pour les accents mon clavier est anglais.


----------



## Cne C (16 Apr 2009)

Bienvenue sur le forum Maxx441


----------



## kyoku (9 Sep 2009)

bonjour 
   Je viens juste detre enroller comme lineman (reserve) 
et franchement je vous en dois une  :camo:

vous tous ici avez repondu a bcp de mes question merci


----------



## calamityjoe (10 Sep 2009)

kyoku said:
			
		

> bonjour
> Je viens juste detre enroller comme lineman (reserve)
> et franchement je vous en dois une  :camo:
> 
> vous tous ici avez repondu a bcp de mes question merci



Gratz!


----------



## CPL Laflamme (23 Sep 2009)

Salut à tous, 

Moi, je suis très intressée arce qui ce passe dans l'armée avec le programme des cadets dans lequel je suis, depuis 2ans complète et où je commence ma 3e année avec le grade de Caporal de section dans l'aviation. Je n'ai pas vraiment d'intérêt dans l'aviation, mais mon frère y étant j'ai embarqué quand même. J'ai fait un camp de 2 sem survie à Bagotville cette été, et je vise le camp d'instructeur en survie.Alors voilà, ma petite vie.


----------



## CPL Laflamme (30 Sep 2009)

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un connait(ou encore est...) officier d'infanterie, svp communiquer avec moi  .

merci,


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (29 Dec 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum mais je crois être l'un des plus vieux. 
Je me suis enrôlé en 1977 à Sherbrooke, ma ville natale.  Je viens de prendre ma retraite au printemps dernier après 32 ans de service.  Auparavant, j'ai fait 2 ans de réserve avec la 8eme Compagnie Médicale à Sherbrooke.  Dans la régulière, j'étais Airframe Tech qui est devenu AVN en 1997. Oui, dans l'aviation, mais j'ai travaillé de près avec l'armée en Allemagne (Lahr) alors que j'étais dans le 444 (Tac Hel) Sqn, et avec la marine sur les navires avec nos hélicoptères Sea King. Je peux vous dire que jugé sur mon expérience  et mes observations en travaillant avec l'armée, j'ai énormément de respect pour nos soldats.  Avec la marine, je dois avouer que c'est 50-50. J'ai servi sur 2 navires et je n'ai pas apprécié mon expérience sur l'un des navires, mais pour l'autre, j'ai adoré ça.  Le principal de ma carrière a été avec l'aviation. J'ai adoré ça mais il y a des exceptions. Et je peux vous dire que les 32 ans ont passé très vite. Si vous aimez ce que vous faites, savourez le moment et ne prenez rien pour acquis.  On est tous de passage.


----------



## Antoine (29 Dec 2009)

Merci Rigger pour avoir servie notre pays toutes ces années au sein des Forces Canadiennes.


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (29 Dec 2009)

Il n'y a pas de quoi, quand on fait ce qu'on aime, on n'a pas l'impression de servir.  Mais un service de 32 ans n'est pas à la hauteur du service donné par ceux qui sont allés au combat. J'ai eu beau me retrouver en zone de guerre pendant 6 mois, mais jamais en danger réel. Une seule journée dans un endroit où l'on est une cible vaut beaucoup plus que 32 ans en sécurité relative.


----------



## Nagual (30 Dec 2009)

32ans!!! Bonne retraite tu le mérite amplement!


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (30 Dec 2009)

Oh merci. Et j'apprécie vraiment ma retraite. Pas de 2eme carrière, je n'en veux pas. Je garde mes bon souvenirs et maintient contact avec mes amis.


----------

